# So now what's your favorite string material



## jerzy-joe (May 23, 2010)

A week ago today I put 24 strands of 8190 on my Alpha Elite,got about 500 shots thru her,and everthing seems to be nice and tight,so far so good.


----------



## howardyudoing (Feb 22, 2011)

string cheese!


----------



## abdapt (Apr 15, 2012)

Just went all in on Brownell XS2 for the vantage pro - came here looking for more input .... I have always been a fan of Brownell serving


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

452x , still gets my nod !


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Trophy it works well for me!


Hutch


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Trophy works the best for me


----------



## lineman28 (Jan 9, 2012)

452 x and trophy


----------



## tuckcut (May 18, 2005)

Haven't tried the 8190 yet, but the XS2 is working just fine. And the trophy and 452x still is good.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

452X and 8190 for me.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Same here



GWN_Nuge said:


> 452X and 8190 for me.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

8190 is tops in my book, but I also find Dynaflight 10 (now called Force 10) very good also. Nothing wrong with the blended materials (Trophy/452X) either but with the stability of the new materials I have to give them a slight edge. The only drawback with the new materials is the lack of dual color availability.


----------



## Trailerdog (Jul 24, 2008)

452X for me.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

452x and 8190 i like 8190 the best out of all the materials i used.452x is still a great material but i'm only using that for the colors i can't get in 8190.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

howardyudoing said:


> string cheese!


Yep but it doesn't shoot arrows that well. 


Hutch


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

D75 and Astro so far


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

Still like the ole 452x the best so far. I do like the 8190 real well.....I just need to start getting it in low wax.


----------



## jloar (Feb 10, 2010)

It looks like 452X and 8190 are getting the most positive responses. I've heard that 8190 is a bit faster than 452X, what are you guys seeing in that regard?


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

jloar said:


> It looks like 452X and 8190 are getting the most positive responses. I've heard that 8190 is a bit faster than 452X, what are you guys seeing in that regard?


I think the speed thing has been exaggerated with the new materials. I am only seeing a 2-3 fps increase from 452x to 8190. I have seen people's posts that said they gained 10 fps and I believe that the only difference is that their new strings and cables are actually the correct lengths for their bows and nothing more. I have three personal bows that I built strings from both 452x and then 8190 and spent some time in front of my chrono and 3 fps was my biggest gain. The new materials look promising and the addition of gore works well but I wouldn't be buying a bunch of material for the sake of speed. I also must be an anomaly because I don't see 8190 being any more solid on a bow than 452x as far as peep rotation is concerned. Either way I just build what my customers ask for.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

8190 here!!!Spec for spec,it is 5 to 7 fps faster,quiter and more stable...


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

452x here as well. We have seen a true 10 fps gain with the 8190 on some bows. On others it was a wash but 3-6 has been the norm.


----------



## jloar (Feb 10, 2010)

Is 8190 close to the speed of 8125 or is 8125 still the speed champ? (not that speed is all that important, just curious)


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

jloar said:


> Is 8190 close to the speed of 8125 or is 8125 still the speed champ? (not that speed is all that important, just curious)


You will be hard pressed to beat 8125g speed....
A lot of great string builders are still using it with great success...



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

I really like the XS2 so far. I gained 4 fps over 452x on my strother xs1. 

It is really easy to build with and very stable. The colors show very well. I probably have about 800 shots on that bow and everything is still where I set it. Virtually no break in time for the strings.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

Im still liking 8125 and i also use 452x.


----------



## tuckcut (May 18, 2005)

nimrod1034 said:


> I really like the XS2 so far. I gained 4 fps over 452x on my strother xs1.
> 
> It is really easy to build with and very stable. The colors show very well. I probably have about 800 shots on that bow and everything is still where I set it. Virtually no break in time for the strings.


How many strands of the XS2 are you using? I've switched to 20 for strings and cables and I'm having quite a bit of luck with it.. Brownell is excited about something new coming out this fall, can't wait to see what it is...

Although I've made strings since 97, I still feel like a rookie in the business because I got away from building for a few years... But I've never had a material that I said I'd never use again... Fast Flight, S4 and Ultra Cam from Brownell was good, I never tried the Astro, but XS2 is rock solid, pretty and easy to work with... 450, 450plus, 
450X, Trophy are all good materials as well... I just ordered some 8190 for a customer and looking forward to trying it.. Some string makers with far more knowledge and experience than I like the 8190 as well....

I truly believe the best strings on the market are the ones produced by a profession string maker who has intimate knowledge of the materials and the process involved...  Tensions of strands,servings,serving locations,twist rates,times on the machine all are involved in making a better than average string.

You'll here people say "XYZ string company is using Brand X material so it must be the best" This may be true, but XYZ string company may be confortable in their process of the brand X material and they can produce more each day then switching back and forth between materials and process..

I love string building (most days!, don't laugh Ex_wolverine haha) it's an art for me. But I wouldn't say one material is far superior than the next..they all have their good points... With the advancements over the years, Its exciting to see what will be next!


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

You'll here people say "XYZ string company is using Brand X material so it must be the best" This may be true, but XYZ string company may be confortable in their process of the brand X material and they can produce more each day then switching back and forth between materials and process..

I love string building (most days!, don't laugh Ex_wolverine haha) it's an art for me. But I wouldn't say one material is far superior than the next..they all have their good points... With the advancements over the years, Its exciting to see what will be next![/QUOTE]

Very well said!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

WORD to what TUCKCUT said..... but im that XYZ builder..... so now ima go back to watching TV and count my checks to deposit in the bank in the morning from my Pool Business since thats MY ART and im busy busy BUSY and hope Bart dont make too much fun of me LOL

There are few materials that soem builders specialize in for sure, and i bet some can be quite comparable with being such different types of materials.

When i first used Trophy i did notice a difference in noise and with 8190 as well, i do like those alot


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

tuckcut said:


> How many strands of the XS2 are you using? I've switched to 20 for strings and cables and I'm having quite a bit of luck with it.. Brownell is excited about something new coming out this fall, can't wait to see what it is...
> 
> Although I've made strings since 97, I still feel like a rookie in the business because I got away from building for a few years... But I've never had a material that I said I'd never use again... Fast Flight, S4 and Ultra Cam from Brownell was good, I never tried the Astro, but XS2 is rock solid, pretty and easy to work with... 450, 450plus,
> 450X, Trophy are all good materials as well... I just ordered some 8190 for a customer and looking forward to trying it.. Some string makers with far more knowledge and experience than I like the 8190 as well....
> ...


I use 20 strands of the XS2 for the string then 24 for the cables. 

Its going to be hard to top the XS2. 
Do you think they will just make the strands smaller like the 8190? 

Since I have not been building for long it was really easy to switch from 452x and trophy to the XS2.


----------



## ezee2404 (Sep 11, 2011)

Just put a JBK 8190 string and cable set on my x-force, hands down the best. faster, quieter, smoother, and a redifined back wall.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

I do not think you will ever see the strands any smaller on sx2.For them to do this, IMO they would have to go to a smaller SK (dyneema).


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

ezee2404 said:


> Just put a JBK 8190 string and cable set on my x-force, hands down the best. faster, quieter, smoother, and a redifined back wall.


Glad you like them!!


----------



## PeterM (Jun 24, 2005)

Used to love Trophy buy 1890 has got me hooked, fast and even quieter that Trophy, the wear side of things i have to wait and see, Trophy still not what its cracked up to be when there are run though a ti-glide they don't last long enough IMO...


----------



## jerzy-joe (May 23, 2010)

So it's been 2 weeks with the 8190 on my Alpha Elite and not a single creep,Im definetly sold,Im ready to put her to the test in Bedford,It's my first time going to 1 of the tripples and im definetly pumped up,if i dont shoot well,i can always blame the string lol.


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

when it comes to shorter strings(non single cam) 452x, 8190, and xs2, but when it comes to single cam strings, nothing comes close to XS2!!!!!!!, you can do nearly anything and it still comes out rite, its by far the most forgiving to build with, IMOP
Mike


----------



## tuckcut (May 18, 2005)

jerzy-joe said:


> So it's been 2 weeks with the 8190 on my Alpha Elite and not a single creep,Im definetly sold,Im ready to put her to the test in Bedford,It's my first time going to 1 of the tripples and im definetly pumped up,if i dont shoot well,i can always blame the string lol.


Good luck in Beford Joe!! I'm out.....kids functions this weekend and back procedure mid week.... good luck!!


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

MidwestCustom said:


> when it comes to shorter strings(non single cam) 452x, 8190, and xs2, but when it comes to single cam strings, nothing comes close to XS2!!!!!!!, you can do nearly anything and it still comes out rite, its by far the most forgiving to build with, IMOP
> Mike


Yup, I've found it super easy and great for getting started out in building. 

Gonna get some 8190 and blended material to get educated on all these materials and develop an my own educated opinion to see what works best for me. There are lots of good options out there.


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

I do wish I could get XS2 in 1/8 pound spools tho.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

nimrod1034 said:


> I do wish I could get XS2 in 1/8 pound spools tho.


You can get them direct from Brownell.


----------



## PDB Strings (May 13, 2010)

Are we the only ones that aren't blown off our feet by 8190? After chatting with another builder I did a test of what they suggested. Make a string from 8190 and one from 452x. Put them at 300lbs for 24hr and measure and then again after a week. If you really want to see some surprising results add a hair drier to the mix. The 8190 is a nice material but I don't see it holding a candle to 452x when it comes to long term stability.


----------



## tuckcut (May 18, 2005)

what did the hair dryer test show you? I tried the 8190 this week on a 59inch string and it worked out ok, I was surprised it didn't have the same texture as the XS2 which is so much softer? Either way it built just fine and looked alright.... So many choices out there for sure!


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

I think you will find, as you did that 8190 and xs2 will not have the same texture for the reason of gore in the 8190.


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

well mabe they need to get away from the gore....
Mike


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Why?



MidwestCustom said:


> well mabe they need to get away from the gore....
> Mike


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

Why not? 452x has none, is trophy better? 452x is still the go to stuff for most string makers. guys all this is IMOP, i still use 452x, and i have 8190, i just dont see the benefit to the gore.... Im not trying to piss any one off....
Mike


----------



## Polkat9000 (May 15, 2012)

Browne astr and 452x in a tri weave are bullet proof I get 6 months min out of the tri weave and have yet to reallwear them out


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Polkat9000 said:


> Browne astr and 452x in a tri weave are bullet proof I get 6 months min out of the tri weave and have yet to reallwear them out


What?????


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

ttt


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

Polkat9000 said:


> Browne astr and 452x in a tri weave are bullet proof I get 6 months min out of the tri weave and have yet to reallwear them out


Are you talking about a Flemish string?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

nimrod1034 said:


> Are you talking about a Flemish string?


he doesnt even know what hes talking about!!! LMAO check his other posts, was all his first day on AT


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of the gore either. I get too many spools that you can clearly see the gore fiber or it rips out during the build process.


----------



## Barn Burner Strings (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm with mike and Brad on this. Trophy sounds good and looks good on paper but in reality doesn't make that much of a difference. I could see the gore clear as day in some colors and it didnt look good. Great marketing is why gore is used in my opinion.


----------



## PDB Strings (May 13, 2010)

We've seen the same issues with the gore materials. BCY is great at exchanging it but it's the down time without mateiral that stinks.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

liking the xs2 so far to new to give a fair assesment on it but time will tell. 452x is always reliable..but you have to try new things ...


----------



## rockinbowhunter (Jul 26, 2007)

We are liking 8190 down here in Texas. Great result even with our heat.


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

60X said:


> 452x here as well. We have seen a true 10 fps gain with the 8190 on some bows. On others it was a wash but 3-6 has been the norm.


I have tuned 2 insanity cpxl with 8190 cables (24strands) and string; then with astro string...with the 8190 24 strands string I am at 343IBO at 5gpp and 334 at 7gpp...with the astro 14 strands string I get 342 at 5gpp and 340 at 7gpp...the 8190 has a ton of wax on it; do you think that's the reason why or do you think rather to a speed buttons issue (on both string they were at stock position)?
jean


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I have used most. I still prefer Trophy.


----------



## jchristian (Mar 8, 2011)

I prefer Trophy as well...


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

I have seen the gore come out in trophy that's why I don't like it.the xs2 is holding up well so far. I haven't had a chance to try 8190 yet but 452x is going to be hard to beat


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Im not a Trophy fan only because of its size and my building process...But what I will say is that despite the few cases where gore might pop up...I have yet to find a material that will last as long as Trophy...I have customers that abuse their strings, never wax them and that Trophy looks like new after a year and a half....Its good stuff



Deezlin said:


> I have used most. I still prefer Trophy.





jchristian said:


> I prefer Trophy as well...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Still my favorite , mainly due to its size and color choices...I really like mixing and matching the speckeld colors...and its plenty fast



flag said:


> 452x is going to be hard to beat


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

So far I think the 8190 is impressive stuff also, I like using it and it makes a beautiful looking string when twisted up....


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I forgot to add, with the added Gore and it being made from the highest grade of Dyneema available, the 8190 is yielding great results



ex-wolverine said:


> So far I think the 8190 is impressive stuff also, I like using it and it makes a beautiful looking string when twisted up....


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

I would like to use the 8190 on my Elite Answer. But for now Elite will not warranty their bows if you using anything other than 452x.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

ex-wolverine said:


> So far I think the 8190 is impressive stuff also, I like using it and it makes a beautiful looking string when twisted up....


Yes, agreed. Nice and round, good color saturation, etc.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

452x for me too. It does everything I require and expect.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone notice that everyone saying their peace and no brownell police on here attacking anyone talking bad about brands ???

LOL Love it!!!!!!

Ive had a few sets of 8190 with same speeds as other materials, not that i check measurements to within 1/64th inch but it does quite well, have shot my set in warmer days here in Socal, nothing scorching hot yet as its not hit but about low 90s so far.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

MidwestCustom said:


> Why not? 452x has none, is trophy better? 452x is still the go to stuff for most string makers. guys all this is IMOP, i still use 452x, and i have 8190, i just dont see the benefit to the gore.... Im not trying to piss any one off....
> Mike


The gore acts as a lubricate. It keeps the string from frizzying as fast. I feel that Trophy stretches out better and offers less problems with peep sight rotate issues. I have used both without waxing, the trophy will last 400 shots more at least before it starts frizzying. I personally don't see the need for both 452x and Trophy. I feel Trophy is just a better 452x. I just have less and less people requesting 452x. I am only stocking 452x in 1/8# is basic colors. I am stocking more and more Trophy. Perhaps, because I prefer it. 

My thoughts are still out on 8190. I have done some testing on my own. I really don't believe one of these material is speed wise much different than the other. I feel more speed change is caused by the difference in strand count and nock fit. Lets take the strand count for example. With Trophy you need a little less strand count than BCY recommends. For Trophy, I have typically been using 18 strands on bows up to 60#, 20 strands for bows at 70#. Generally, the cables I use 24 strands. The nock fit with 18 strand of Trophy and .018 BCY#62XS is .110. 20 strands of 8190 with .018 BCY#62XS was .109. Also for 8190, I have noticed considerably more stretchiness with the 20 strand strings than I have with the 18 strand Trophy. I am generally reducing the setup dimensions by 1/4" for a double cam string.

As far as speed, I haven't seen any increase with 8190. I used the same setup on one bow. I used Trophy cables for both tests,. The Trophy cable is considerably more stable that 8190 cables are. The only thing that was changed in these tests were the strings. Each was measured at exactly the same length with a the same Little Jon jig. Each string was mount only with a loop, none of the cabling was changed, and the same arrow was used for all testing. The bow as mounted in a Hooter Shooter with the same mark for full draw location. Each string shot the same arrow through the same chronograph at the same place. All readings were within a foot of each other.

I like 8190 for the feel of it. I think it is truely as advertised a Universal string material. I really love the feel of it at the shot on compounds and recurve bows. I would not use it with non-reinforced tips recurves, but is shoots at least as well as D10. I have notice some tendence to creep on recurves at least for the first couple hunderd shots. I unfortunately, don't believe it will be as temperature stable as Trophy. Therefore, I am taking more of wait and see attitude.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

:


Tn10point said:


> I would like to use the 8190 on my Elite Answer. But for now Elite will not warranty their bows if you using anything other than 452x.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR


Probably should change bows!!! I really like companies that blame the string for their bows blowing up!!!!


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

noone use astroflight?


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

so far the xs2 is holding up just as well as trophy in the heat. Temps are getting into the upper 90s now and lots of humidity in Houston. 

I am about to make a new set with xs2 for one bow and another put a new set with trophy and keep both bows in the garage. Shoot about 25 arrows a day with each bow and see how they compare to each other. 

I will post pictures and results when I am finished.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

foudarme said:


> noone use astroflight?


astro is pretty much beat up and few use anymore, it didnt last well for alot of builders, try XS2 if you like but Brownell has already said its exact same material as astro, just thinner version with their "special" process to make it, whatever that is i dont know????


----------



## jtnm (Oct 10, 2008)

I have been building my own strings & for some buddies since Vegas. I have XS2, Trophy, and 8190 on my bows with many many shots. They are all great materials and all hold great & looking good to date. It's hard to tell which one I prefer. My buddies are loving them. 
As far as building a set I am leaning towards Trophy & 8190. With the formulas I have learned from AT they have been coming out much better, more spot on. For me the same formulas are not working with the XS2. Maybe it's just my lack of experience? 
Have not tried 452X yet but the BCY is getting my my vote because of my build process.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

XS2 or 452x seem to work for me..


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Deezlin said:


> The nock fit with 18 strand of Trophy and .018 BCY#62XS is .110. .


i dont see how you get .110 with only 18 strands????? my 22 strand with .018 doesnt even measure .110


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm still having a lot of success with good old Brownell Ultracam myself :-}


----------

